# Problème Action de dossier sous Automator



## alex69001 (4 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ai créé jusqu'à présent pas mal d'action de dossier et de processus sous automator et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis. 
J'ai voulu classer automatiquement dans un dossier les captures d'écran pour éviter qu'elles trainent sur le bureau. 
Donc action de dossier -> desktop -> rechercher les éléments du finder (toutes les conditions sont vraies) "extensionng;nom:Capture d'écran" -> déplacer les éléments du finder vers Dossier Capture.
Le problème c'est que ça me déplace n'importe quel fichier du bureau vers le dossier capture... 
Si quelqu'un a une solution


----------



## sgamel (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Sans voir le détail de ton processus ce n'est pas évident. 

À priori je vois au moins un problème potentiel: ton action de dossier reçoit en entrée les nouveaux fichiers. Tu dois les filtrer avec l'action "filtrer les éléments du Finder" plutôt que l'action de recherche. 

Sinon poste une copie du processus que ce soit plus facile de t'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2014)

une autre solution 
(beaucoup plus simple)
changer le dossier de destination des captures
(quitte à ensuite mettre un alias sur le bureau ou barre laterale si vraiment besoin)


----------

